# Aquascape Awards



## Mikeba (30 Apr 2015)

Hi!

We’re very excited to launch our new website called Aquascape Awards.

A while ago we came up with the idea to create an online platform where aquascapers can find inspiration, but also share their work with fellow hobbyists. The (future) idea is to select a montly "Scape of the month" based on the ratings a scape receives. These scapes will get a special place on the website for all to see 

We filled the website with content to get it going as an inspiration site until people actually start submitting content.

The website:  *https://www.aquascapeawards.com/
*
Hope you guys like it and don't be afraid to start submitting your scapes! 

Happy scaping!

Btw: Any feedback is welcome


----------



## EnderUK (30 Apr 2015)

Looks promising. I don't understand paths, underwater trees or photoshopped sunsets. Hopefully some nice jungles will be submitted.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Apr 2015)

Looks good and I'll be interested to see how your site develops...tho' UKAPS already has its own Planted Tank Gallery http://www.ukaps.org/forum/forums/planted-tank-gallery.49/
As an aside, I think there needs to be a distinction between diorama style and traditional nature aquarium, i.e. diorama should be given its own category separate from nature style.
Whilst I admire the work and skill that has evidently gone in to creating the diorama style its concept often misses the main point of the original nature aquarium ethos...that is, of creating a natural aquatic habitat.
The scape below is a prime example of my contention... https://www.aquascapeawards.com/ass...72c_4270.a79822ae42a0ee4184f54cd5e3eee4a2.jpg


----------



## Mikeba (1 May 2015)

EnderUK said:


> Looks promising. I don't understand paths, underwater trees or photoshopped sunsets. Hopefully some nice jungles will be submitted.


Thanks! Let's hope for some nice jungles! 



Troi said:


> Looks good and I'll be interested to see how your site develops...tho' UKAPS already has its own Planted Tank Gallery http://www.ukaps.org/forum/forums/planted-tank-gallery.49/
> As an aside, I think there needs to be a distinction between diorama style and traditional nature aquarium, i.e. diorama should be given its own category separate from nature style.
> Whilst I admire the work and skill that has evidently gone in to creating the diorama style its concept often misses the main point of the original nature aquarium ethos...that is, of creating a natural aquatic habitat.
> The scape below is a prime example of my contention... https://www.aquascapeawards.com/ass...72c_4270.a79822ae42a0ee4184f54cd5e3eee4a2.jpg



Thank you  I tried to keep the categories as simple as possible for not confusing the users. But great tip and I will keep it in mind for future adjustements!


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 May 2015)

No worries...I'm sure I'm not alone in finding them as amusing as I do bemusing And sorry to labour the point but I'm gona do it anyway I don't really get how diorama and traditional nature style can be judged in the same category...surely it's apparent that they've become at odds with one another, kinda like judging apples and oranges...either way good luck.


----------



## Mikeba (1 May 2015)

Troi said:


> No worries...I'm sure I'm not alone in finding them as amusing as I do bemusing And sorry to labour the point but I'm gona do it anyway I don't really get how diorama and traditional nature style can be judged in the same category...surely it's apparent that they've become at odds with one another, kinda like judging apples and oranges...either way good luck.


Haha  I can understand your concern, the diorama scapes are something totaly different than the traditional (eg. Amano) style nature scapes.

Could you suggest a good term for that category that everyone understands so there is no confusion possible?


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 May 2015)

Yep...Diorama...
*Definition:* _a three-dimensional model of a landscape typically depicting scenes of nature.
_
It's the best way to describe this genre of scapes, 'cause ultimately that's just what they are, and it's a term that's been used in that context on UKAPS and elsewhere before...even by Takashi Amano, so a lot of us are kinda used to it already.
I think with any relatively new word it's up to the likes of UKAPS and your fledgling web site to be original and daring and blaze a trail to ensure it becomes part of the aquascaping lexicon...diorama


----------



## jarcher1390 (2 May 2015)

Mikeba said:


> Hi!
> 
> We’re very excited to launch our new website called Aquascape Awards.
> 
> ...



neat website, i like the fact you have the details on each tank also very helpful!!

Regards 

Jonny


----------



## Mikeba (2 May 2015)

Troi said:


> Yep...Diorama...
> *Definition:* _a three-dimensional model of a landscape typically depicting scenes of nature.
> _
> It's the best way to describe this genre of scapes, 'cause ultimately that's just what they are, and it's a term that's been used in that context on UKAPS and elsewhere before...even by Takashi Amano, so a lot of us are kinda used to it already.
> I think with any relatively new word it's up to the likes of UKAPS and your fledgling web site to be original and daring and blaze a trail to ensure it becomes part of the aquascaping lexicon...diorama



You should check out our new category: Diorama 

https://www.aquascapeawards.com/#/1/diorama/



jarcher1390 said:


> neat website, i like the fact you have the details on each tank also very helpful!!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jonny



Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 May 2015)

Awesome...


----------



## Mikeba (12 May 2015)

Just wanted to let you guys know we are handing out gift cards for the CO2ART.co.uk webshop to the 3 winners of our monthly contest!

1ste price get's a 70$ gift card, so start submitting your aquascape!


----------

